# What Is Your Sexuality?



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

I know this is a very personal question, but it's nothing wrong to be yourself or what you enjoy being. It's nothing to be embarrassed about, I totally understand.

But this isn't just my only question, there are many types of people out there with many preferences, some of them would shock you. This thread can be locked or deleted if it's found to be too much and I apologize.

I remember reading this article about a married couple sending an invitation to their neighbour who is also a married couple to have a threesome / exchange partners. And there are thousands out there who find a partner who would enjoy his/her sexual life this way. This is just one out of many preferences out there.

Some refuse and leave saying it's wrong, is not Love, is disrespectful with no selfesteem, but some tolerate, and some just supress and hide that side of their fantasy or desire. How do you see this people?

Anyway, let's start with me, I am straight.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Straight and married but I can recognize when a guy is attractive and it doesn't bother me at all...

Jay


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

You mean when you can recognize a guy is attractive, it doesn't bother you at all from trying?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Im a man-hating lesbian!

I love women but hate men!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

i'm a man, and i am str8........and love woman.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Im a man-hating lesbian!
> 
> I love women but hate men!


so you are a women, who happens to be a lesbian, and you HATE MEN ya?







im not even gonna go there, i know ill get banned


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

joey said:


> Im a man-hating lesbian!
> 
> I love women but hate men!


so you are a women, who happens to be a lesbian, and you HATE MEN ya?







im not even gonna go there, i know ill get banned
[/quote]

Nono, Im a man....
Im 110% sure Im a man because I got the organs, urges and mentality of a man.
Just stating that Im a man who loves women...

*(







LoL! I just looked up the difinition of a lesbian....apparently my definition differs from dictionary.coms version. My definition was "a human being that loves woman"....)*


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Im a girly girl n love man!!!!


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Im a man-hating lesbian!
> 
> I love women but hate men!


so you are a women, who happens to be a lesbian, and you HATE MEN ya?







im not even gonna go there, i know ill get banned
[/quote]

Nono, Im a man....
Im 110% sure Im a man because I got the organs, urges and mentality of a man.
Just stating that Im a man who loves women...

*laugh: LoL! I just looked up the difinition of a lesbian....apparently my definition differs from dictionary.coms version. My definition was "a human being that loves woman"....)*
[/quote]

then according to your dictionary were all lesbian's ... well like 90% of us


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Silence said:


> You mean when you can recognize a guy is attractive, it doesn't bother you at all from trying?


 Trying what?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Im a man-hating lesbian!
> 
> I love women but hate men!


so you are a women, who happens to be a lesbian, and you HATE MEN ya?







im not even gonna go there, i know ill get banned
[/quote]

Nono, Im a man....
Im 110% sure Im a man because I got the organs, urges and mentality of a man.
Just stating that Im a man who loves women...

*laugh: LoL! I just looked up the difinition of a lesbian....apparently my definition differs from dictionary.coms version. My definition was "a human being that loves woman"....)*
[/quote]
ok sorry, but i have enough issues with women, i dont need any man haters around, i might go postal








happy to hear you have a member, you are allowed to hate men, heck they piss me off too


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

jaejae said:


> You mean when you can recognize a guy is attractive, it doesn't bother you at all from trying?


 Trying what?
[/quote]

I'm confused from what you said and am just trying to clear myself. You said you are straight and married but you can recognize when a guy is attractive and it doesn't bother you at all-have sex? Is this what you meant? Forgive me if I am wrong.


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

Im not mahu. I poke squid.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

steve1337 said:


> Im not mahu.


Me either.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Silence said:


> You mean when you can recognize a guy is attractive, it doesn't bother you at all from trying?


 Trying what?
[/quote]

I'm confused from what you said and am just trying to clear myself. You said you are straight and married but you can recognize when a guy is attractive and it doesn't bother you at all-have sex? Is this what you meant? Forgive me if I am wrong.
[/quote]

No problem. let me try to explain myself a little clearer. I am straight, love women. Enjoyed sex with many, many many, girls before getting married but now I am soley commited to my wife. That being said, I am able to say that I think a guy is good looking and not have to worry about or question my sexual orientation. I can appreciate beauty regardless of whether it's a woman, man, car, painting, photograph whatever. I love things that inspire me aesthetically. If it just happens to be a man, well...then so be it...

Brad Pitt for example is a beautiful human being...he just happens to be male...does it make me gay for saying so???...I think not..in anycase I don't confrom much to labels and don't believe in them either...

Does that explain it???

Jay


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

jaejae said:


> You mean when you can recognize a guy is attractive, it doesn't bother you at all from trying?


 Trying what?
[/quote]

I'm confused from what you said and am just trying to clear myself. You said you are straight and married but you can recognize when a guy is attractive and it doesn't bother you at all-have sex? Is this what you meant? Forgive me if I am wrong.
[/quote]

No problem. let me try to explain myself a little clearer. I am straight, love women. Enjoyed sex with many, many many, girls before getting married but now I am soley commited to my wife. That being said, I am able to say that I think a guy is good looking and not have to worry about or question my sexual orientation. I can appreciate beauty regardless of whether it's a woman, man, car, painting, photograph whatever. I love things that inspire me aesthetically. If it just happens to be a man, well...then so be it...

Brad Pitt for example is a beautiful human being...he just happens to be male...does it make me gay for saying so???...I think not..in anycase I don't confrom much to labels and don't believe in them either...

Does that explain it???

Jay
[/quote]

Yes and I agree, you are a beautiful man. And thank you very much.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Silence said:


> You mean when you can recognize a guy is attractive, it doesn't bother you at all from trying?


 Trying what?
[/quote]

I'm confused from what you said and am just trying to clear myself. You said you are straight and married but you can recognize when a guy is attractive and it doesn't bother you at all-have sex? Is this what you meant? Forgive me if I am wrong.
[/quote]

No problem. let me try to explain myself a little clearer. I am straight, love women. Enjoyed sex with many, many many, girls before getting married but now I am soley commited to my wife. That being said, I am able to say that I think a guy is good looking and not have to worry about or question my sexual orientation. I can appreciate beauty regardless of whether it's a woman, man, car, painting, photograph whatever. I love things that inspire me aesthetically. If it just happens to be a man, well...then so be it...

Brad Pitt for example is a beautiful human being...he just happens to be male...does it make me gay for saying so???...I think not..in anycase I don't confrom much to labels and don't believe in them either...

Does that explain it???

Jay
[/quote]

Yes and I agree, you are a beautiful man. And thank you very much.








[/quote]

I am a beautiful man????







Thanks!!! I didn't know you knew what I looked like!!!!

Did I happen to post a pic somewhere????


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

jaejae said:


> You mean when you can recognize a guy is attractive, it doesn't bother you at all from trying?


 Trying what?
[/quote]

I'm confused from what you said and am just trying to clear myself. You said you are straight and married but you can recognize when a guy is attractive and it doesn't bother you at all-have sex? Is this what you meant? Forgive me if I am wrong.
[/quote]

No problem. let me try to explain myself a little clearer. I am straight, love women. Enjoyed sex with many, many many, girls before getting married but now I am soley commited to my wife. That being said, I am able to say that I think a guy is good looking and not have to worry about or question my sexual orientation. I can appreciate beauty regardless of whether it's a woman, man, car, painting, photograph whatever. I love things that inspire me aesthetically. If it just happens to be a man, well...then so be it...

Brad Pitt for example is a beautiful human being...he just happens to be male...does it make me gay for saying so???...I think not..in anycase I don't confrom much to labels and don't believe in them either...

Does that explain it???

Jay
[/quote]

Yes and I agree, you are a beautiful man. And thank you very much.








[/quote]

I am a beautiful man????







Thanks!!! I didn't know you knew what I looked like!!!!

Did I happen to post a pic somewhere????








[/quote]

Lol I didn't refer to your looks which I do not know about. I meant as a human being, I totally agree with you. I have this problems, especially from just talking to my guy friends or saying someone is a very good person ( a guy ), not going after girls at College and talking to them like ," hi, I'm ____, what's your name? Etc.." like they are Princesses and Queens that I have to go after like a dog and for saying no when they wanted to have a drink ( I've got a girlfriend ) plus I'm not interested and it's not like I don't talk to girls or won't respond when they say hi. I was called gay behind my back.

I know they couldn't handle rejection and these are the immatures who think they're the most gorgeous women that guys die for.

I hate being judged and labled, and talking about me as if they know me and know everything. Sorry for ranting.:laugh:


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Silence said:


> You mean when you can recognize a guy is attractive, it doesn't bother you at all from trying?


 Trying what?
[/quote]

I'm confused from what you said and am just trying to clear myself. You said you are straight and married but you can recognize when a guy is attractive and it doesn't bother you at all-have sex? Is this what you meant? Forgive me if I am wrong.
[/quote]

No problem. let me try to explain myself a little clearer. I am straight, love women. Enjoyed sex with many, many many, girls before getting married but now I am soley commited to my wife. That being said, I am able to say that I think a guy is good looking and not have to worry about or question my sexual orientation. I can appreciate beauty regardless of whether it's a woman, man, car, painting, photograph whatever. I love things that inspire me aesthetically. If it just happens to be a man, well...then so be it...

Brad Pitt for example is a beautiful human being...he just happens to be male...does it make me gay for saying so???...I think not..in anycase I don't confrom much to labels and don't believe in them either...

Does that explain it???

Jay
[/quote]

Yes and I agree, you are a beautiful man. And thank you very much.








[/quote]

I am a beautiful man????







Thanks!!! I didn't know you knew what I looked like!!!!

Did I happen to post a pic somewhere????








[/quote]

Lol I didn't refer to your looks which I do not know about. I meant as a human being, I totally agree with you. I have this problems, especially from just talking to my guy friends or saying someone is a very good person ( a guy ), not going after girls at College and talking to them like ," hi, I'm ____, what's your name? Etc.." like they are Princesses and Queens that I have to go after like a dog and for saying no when they wanted to have a drink ( I've got a girlfriend ) plus I'm not interested and it's not like I don't talk to girls or won't respond when they say hi. I was called gay behind my back.

I know they couldn't handle rejection and these are the immatures who think they're the most gorgeous women that guys die for.

I hate being judged and labled, and talking about me as if they know me and know everything. Sorry for ranting.:laugh:
[/quote]

Hey, no problem, I have often been called gay...whatever...I don't give a sh*t... people can call me whatever. Most of the time people who have serious homophobia are scared of something in themselves or uncomfortable with their own sexuality.

Anyway, best of luck...just be you!


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

jaejae said:


> You mean when you can recognize a guy is attractive, it doesn't bother you at all from trying?


 Trying what?
[/quote]

I'm confused from what you said and am just trying to clear myself. You said you are straight and married but you can recognize when a guy is attractive and it doesn't bother you at all-have sex? Is this what you meant? Forgive me if I am wrong.
[/quote]

No problem. let me try to explain myself a little clearer. I am straight, love women. Enjoyed sex with many, many many, girls before getting married but now I am soley commited to my wife. That being said, I am able to say that I think a guy is good looking and not have to worry about or question my sexual orientation. I can appreciate beauty regardless of whether it's a woman, man, car, painting, photograph whatever. I love things that inspire me aesthetically. If it just happens to be a man, well...then so be it...

Brad Pitt for example is a beautiful human being...he just happens to be male...does it make me gay for saying so???...I think not..in anycase I don't confrom much to labels and don't believe in them either...

Does that explain it???

Jay
[/quote]

Yes and I agree, you are a beautiful man. And thank you very much.








[/quote]

I am a beautiful man????







Thanks!!! I didn't know you knew what I looked like!!!!

Did I happen to post a pic somewhere????








[/quote]

Lol I didn't refer to your looks which I do not know about. I meant as a human being, I totally agree with you. I have this problems, especially from just talking to my guy friends or saying someone is a very good person ( a guy ), not going after girls at College and talking to them like ," hi, I'm ____, what's your name? Etc.." like they are Princesses and Queens that I have to go after like a dog and for saying no when they wanted to have a drink ( I've got a girlfriend ) plus I'm not interested and it's not like I don't talk to girls or won't respond when they say hi. I was called gay behind my back.

I know they couldn't handle rejection and these are the immatures who think they're the most gorgeous women that guys die for.

I hate being judged and labled, and talking about me as if they know me and know everything. Sorry for ranting.:laugh:
[/quote]

Hey, no problem, I have often been called gay...whatever...I don't give a sh*t... people can call me whatever. Most of the time people who have serious homophobia are scared of something in themselves or uncomfortable with their own sexuality.

Anyway, best of luck...just be you!
[/quote]

Damn right! and you too, take care and have a wonderful life with your wife!









wife-life, life-wife..


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Silence said:


> You mean when you can recognize a guy is attractive, it doesn't bother you at all from trying?


 Trying what?
[/quote]

I'm confused from what you said and am just trying to clear myself. You said you are straight and married but you can recognize when a guy is attractive and it doesn't bother you at all-have sex? Is this what you meant? Forgive me if I am wrong.
[/quote]

No problem. let me try to explain myself a little clearer. I am straight, love women. Enjoyed sex with many, many many, girls before getting married but now I am soley commited to my wife. That being said, I am able to say that I think a guy is good looking and not have to worry about or question my sexual orientation. I can appreciate beauty regardless of whether it's a woman, man, car, painting, photograph whatever. I love things that inspire me aesthetically. If it just happens to be a man, well...then so be it...

Brad Pitt for example is a beautiful human being...he just happens to be male...does it make me gay for saying so???...I think not..in anycase I don't confrom much to labels and don't believe in them either...

Does that explain it???

Jay
[/quote]

Yes and I agree, you are a beautiful man. And thank you very much.








[/quote]

I am a beautiful man????







Thanks!!! I didn't know you knew what I looked like!!!!

Did I happen to post a pic somewhere????








[/quote]

Lol I didn't refer to your looks which I do not know about. I meant as a human being, I totally agree with you. I have this problems, especially from just talking to my guy friends or saying someone is a very good person ( a guy ), not going after girls at College and talking to them like ," hi, I'm ____, what's your name? Etc.." like they are Princesses and Queens that I have to go after like a dog and for saying no when they wanted to have a drink ( I've got a girlfriend ) plus I'm not interested and it's not like I don't talk to girls or won't respond when they say hi. I was called gay behind my back.

I know they couldn't handle rejection and these are the immatures who think they're the most gorgeous women that guys die for.

I hate being judged and labled, and talking about me as if they know me and know everything. Sorry for ranting.:laugh:
[/quote]

Hey, no problem, I have often been called gay...whatever...I don't give a sh*t... people can call me whatever. Most of the time people who have serious homophobia are scared of something in themselves or uncomfortable with their own sexuality.

Anyway, best of luck...just be you!
[/quote]

Damn right! and you too, take care and have a wonderful life with your wife!









wife-life, life-wife..:laugh:
[/quote]

Thanks Silence...you too mate....

Cheers.


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

You have used up all your quoting privilidges for the month...


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

steve1337 said:


> You have used up all your quoting privilidges for the month...


mmmm....ooops!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

I am a proud homosexual.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

myphen said:


> I am a proud homosexual.


 Good on ya mate...


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

I am a man and im Straight and married


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

I am a girl and I LOVE MEN

yess..ALOT
I'd never go with girls they're just eww..
I like the Male :- )


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

You are welcome Jaejae and thank you.









Anyway, everyone mentions their sexuality, but nobody gave an opinion about the types of people and their preferences there are out there, and what you would do if you were in such situation or relationship. Like the one I mentioned above, which is just out of many.

I understand this topic can be very serious, plus it would mean you may have to mention any types of people and their preferences that is generally seen as strange or taboo that you know about and give your opinion on it. So it's not a must to talk about, it's up to you.











myphen said:


> I am a proud homosexual.


I have wondered if you were Hyphen's girlfriend, you really confused me.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

straight


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

------------------------------


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

Lol Rayman is straight!


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

yes please


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

NTcaribe said:


> yes please


Yes?


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

straight


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Anyone else find this thread sort of redundant?


----------



## ShatteredSkyy (Feb 22, 2006)

oscar119 said:


> Anyone else find this thread sort of redundant?


redundant and just odd. like, i dont understand where this is going at all. makes me feel like im in a support group or something. "Who needs a hug?"

I'm strait, would I ever do a man under any circumstance... no. If my g/f came home and said "Hunny this is jane, and shes going to be joining us in bed tonight." would I say no to that...lol,no. in fact i think it would be an "early to bed and early to rise"kinda night if ya know what im sayin.


----------



## mully2003 (Jan 24, 2005)

ShatteredSkyy said:


> Anyone else find this thread sort of redundant?


redundant and just odd. like, i dont understand where this is going at all. makes me feel like im in a support group or something. "Who needs a hug?"

I'm strait, would I ever do a man under any circumstance... no. If my g/f came home and said "Hunny this is jane, and shes going to be joining us in bed tonight." would I say no to that...lol,no. in fact i think it would be an "early to bed and early to rise"kinda night if ya know what im sayin.
[/quote]









It does kind of sound like a support group lol. I think it is almost every straight guys fantasy to have more than one woman in bed at the same time.

By the way, I am striaght and loving it. The college life has made a couple of my fantasies come true. I never want to leave lol.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

ShatteredSkyy said:


> redundant and just odd. like, i dont understand where this is going at all. makes me feel like im in a support group or something. "Who needs a hug?"
> 
> I'm strait, would I ever do a man under any circumstance... no. If my g/f came home and said "Hunny this is jane, and shes going to be joining us in bed tonight." would I say no to that...lol,no. in fact i think it would be an "early to bed and early to rise"kinda night if ya know what im sayin.


I wasn't thinking support group, I just feel stupid reading every post with everyone saying "I'm straight" because I think most people on here are straight and if you're not I wouldn't want to know about it. It's kinda weird that someone would care to know that info about everyone..

It's like a trend forming to start threads asking personal info, like "what's your status", then this one, what's next "What's your dong size?" or for girls "What's your bra size?"... Just weird is all I'm saying..


----------



## Nephthys010 (Feb 4, 2006)

Game for a laugh









j/k im straight although i kissed a girl back at school while playing spin the bottle


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

oscar119 said:


> redundant and just odd. like, i dont understand where this is going at all. makes me feel like im in a support group or something. "Who needs a hug?"
> 
> I'm strait, would I ever do a man under any circumstance... no. If my g/f came home and said "Hunny this is jane, and shes going to be joining us in bed tonight." would I say no to that...lol,no. in fact i think it would be an "early to bed and early to rise"kinda night if ya know what im sayin.


I wasn't thinking support group, I just feel stupid reading every post with everyone saying "I'm straight" because I think most people on here are straight and if you're not I wouldn't want to know about it. It's kinda weird that someone would care to know that info about everyone..

It's like a trend forming to start threads asking personal info, like "what's your status", then this one, what's next "What's your dong size?" or for girls "What's your bra size?"... Just weird is all I'm saying..
[/quote]


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i like girls. brunettes are the best and 5'3 to 5'6 is about what i like. and any color is fine with me


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

ass ass titties titties.


----------



## Blacklotus (Aug 19, 2005)

Im a lesbian


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

lotus tricked my oncelol not cooool. im a young man and im straight


----------



## redbellyfan (Dec 3, 2003)

Straight male about to be married in a few months....


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

redbellyfan said:


> Straight male about to _*stop getting laid*_ in a few months....


fixed


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Straight and practically married to my gf.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Silence said:


> I am a proud homosexual.


I have wondered if you were Hyphen's girlfriend, you really confused me.








[/quote]
oh, no. hes just a fling. Xenon and I are the real lovers.


----------



## redbellyfan (Dec 3, 2003)

myphen said:


> Straight male about to _*stop getting laid*_ in a few months....


fixed
[/quote]

LOL that is just wrong .......


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

redbellyfan said:


> Straight male about to _*stop getting laid*_ in a few months....


fixed
[/quote]

LOL that is just wrong .......








[/quote]
hehehe sorry









come to the darkside and that wont happen.


----------



## redbellyfan (Dec 3, 2003)

myphen said:


> Straight male about to _*stop getting laid*_ in a few months....


fixed
[/quote]

LOL that is just wrong .......








[/quote]
hehehe sorry









come to the darkside and that wont happen.

















[/quote]

darkside?? umm if i think you mean what i think you mean then ... ummm no thanks


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

redbellyfan said:


> Straight male about to _*stop getting laid*_ in a few months....


fixed
[/quote]

LOL that is just wrong .......








[/quote]
hehehe sorry









come to the darkside and that wont happen.

















[/quote]

darkside?? umm if i think you mean what i think you mean then ... ummm no thanks








[/quote]


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

I LIKE PINK











PIRANHA KING said:


> ass ass titties titties.


dude, you dont like a good thiegh or leg?


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

joey said:


> ass ass titties titties.


dude, you dont like a good thiegh or leg?
[/quote]


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

and the V!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> I am a girl and I LOVE MEN
> 
> yess..ALOT
> I'd never go with girls they're just eww..
> I like the Male :- )


You know WB, I do agree with you....girls are completely "eww" filthy! I dont mean "eww" filthy like I dont like girls, I mean "eww" filthy as in they're f**king slobs. Every girl i've managed to meet, hook up with, sleep with has a very untidy, unkempt way of living. Their cars, rooms and whatever living areas are NEVER clean, they got sh*t thrown all over the place, bras and panties laying here, school work laying there, paper trash just sitting around.......and women say men are pigstyes!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

ProdigalMarine said:


> I am a girl and I LOVE MEN
> 
> yess..ALOT
> I'd never go with girls they're just eww..
> ...


You know WB, I do agree with you....girls are completely "eww" filthy! I dont mean "eww" filthy like I dont like girls, I mean "eww" filthy as in they're f**king slobs. Every girl i've managed to meet, hook up with, sleep with has a very untidy, unkempt way of living. Their cars, rooms and whatever living areas are NEVER clean, they got sh*t thrown all over the place, bras and panties laying here, school work laying there, paper trash just sitting around.......and women say men are pigstyes!
[/quote]

your attracting the wrong women then.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> your attracting the wrong women then.










....I know but they're just so damn hot-easy-going and Im such a damn man-whore-slut!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Ex0dus said:


> I am a girl and I LOVE MEN
> 
> yess..ALOT
> I'd never go with girls they're just eww..
> ...


You know WB, I do agree with you....girls are completely "eww" filthy! I dont mean "eww" filthy like I dont like girls, I mean "eww" filthy as in they're f**king slobs. Every girl i've managed to meet, hook up with, sleep with has a very untidy, unkempt way of living. Their cars, rooms and whatever living areas are NEVER clean, they got sh*t thrown all over the place, bras and panties laying here, school work laying there, paper trash just sitting around.......and women say men are pigstyes!
[/quote]

your attracting the wrong women then.
[/quote]
Lies.. all women are slobs.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i agree with all women are slobs. spoiled from birth by everyone they encounter.

im str8 to the ace.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

I meant there would be point since women don't attract me at all they're vitious and there's just no point..

men are soo manly and sexy and YEEAH.
: )


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

strizzle.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Xenon said:


> strizzle.


fo shizzle my nizzle x swizzle dizzle pizzle, thanksizzle for da infosizzle


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

Straight x dresser & I'm addicted to gorgeous women


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

So Myphen, do you see anything like this in your future?


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

females and female corpses


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I Like TIts and Ass and Female Mouths too.
No Brokeback here.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

STR8


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Straight


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Married (to a female) and straight. But would love to see lez action...


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Married (to a female) and straight. But would love to see lez action...


Would love to see lez action? Do you mean less or lesbian action? Lol!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Silence said:


> So Myphen, do you see anything like this in your future?


Xenon hasnt proposed to me yet.


----------

